
Generative Adversarial Networks – A Deep Learning Architecture - gautam18588
https://medium.com/@gautamrbharadwaj/generative-adversarial-networks-a-deep-learning-architecture-4253b6d12347
======
mark_l_watson
I use GANs at work (I manage a machine learning team) and while they can be
useful, they can also be difficult to train. A good approach is to start with
a working and hyper parameter-tuned example that is similar to your problem.

